
Basic Income Is Already Here, It's Just Called Digital Nomadism - nyodeneD
http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=78cbbb7f2882629a5157fa593&id=32aba95c65
======
jlg23
3rd attempt at a response:

This is neither an article nor a coherent text and it fails to deliver on the
"basic income" aspect beyond of post-colonialism tendencies: This is just a
perfect example of what is wrong with the "digital nomad movement": It is a
self-centrist bunch of folks, who, if they are lucky, make/made enough money
by telling other people who don't want to sit in an office 9 to 5 how to
accomplish this - for 1000+ USD/p.p. for a 2 day workshop.

Now, down-vote me, digital nomad reddit folks.

For aspiring digital nomads, some tips:

* Your potential SF-bay salary is irrelevant in a developing- or 3rd world country - calculate with actual monthly expenses in your current location. And always have enough savings to get you back home to your family.

* "monthly expenses" means "based on what a local has to pay" \- i.e.: no air-condition, no private taxis if you have shared taxis in your current location, no eating out every day in place where only tourists eat. It also means you have to prove yourself to be a nice person to locals for a few weeks or months until they let you have services for what actual locals pay.

* Be excellent at what you do, always. Being out of the 1st world does not mean that people are stupid - maybe uneducated, but not stupid.

* Never ever pay for advice by so called digital nomads.

I know this sounds harsh, but I'll gladly elaborate on any of those points
when asked specific questions. I've been on the road for a few years now and
managed to survive without relying on 1st-world people to pay me insane
amounts of money for "advice".

PS: Any of the digital nomads who are pissed of and think I don't get it:
Prove me wrong by bidding for the devnomad.net domain - I'll consider offers
with at least 6 digits before the decimals (and donate 75% of the price after
taxes to a project that benefits local people in my current place of
residence). Point me to a project I like and I'll make that 100%.

~~~
k__
Here in Germany, you just have to move to a small village the east (no jobs,
poorer states) and get a remote job at a company in the west (many jobs,
richer states).

Yes, this doesn't lower your expenses 90%, but you still get much more bang
for the buck.

~~~
jlg23
Indeed. But the weather sucks. It is the reason I left my home country
Germany. To quote a Californian friend: "The coldest winter I experienced was
a summer in Germany!" ;)

